# ماهو قسم هندسه الانتاج واقسامه المختلفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 يناير 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_


نظرا لكثره التسؤالات عن معني قسم هندسه االانتاج ساحاول جاهده باذن الله ان ابسط الصوره عن هذا القسم بكلمات بسيطه موجزه مختصره عن القسم من حيث اقسامه المختلفه ووظيفه كل قسم ومن يجد اي اضافه لديه لتبسيط الامر اكثر فليتفضل بوضع مالديه من معلومات

اولا قسم هندسه الانتاج هو احد اقسام الهندسه الميكانيكيه وينقسم نفسه الي خمس اقسام
1-قسم هندسه التشغيل
2- قسم هندسه التشكيل
3-قسم الهندسه الصناعيه والتكاليف
4-قسم هندسه القياسات وضبط الجوده
5-قسم التصميم الهندسي


_اولا:قسم هندسه التشغيل_

ويتم فيه دراسه كل اليات التشغيل وماكينات التشغيل المختلفه وعلاقتها باتكنولجيا وماكينات التحكم الرقمي cncكما يهتم بدراسه الات الورش وحركاتها (المخرطه-المكشطه-التجليخ-الحداده-........الخ)من العمليات الانتاج المختلفه 

_ثانيا:قسم هندسه التشكيل_


وفيه تتم دراسه خواصض الماده والسبائك وانواعها واستخدامتها وعمليات التشكيل المختلفه(درفله-الثني-البثق-وغيرها من كل العمليات التي تجري علي المعادن والسبائك والماده بصفه عامه مع دراسه الخصائص والبنيه الداخليه للمواد والمعالجات الحراريه علي المواد وكيفيه اختيار كل ماده او سبيكه بخصائصها عن الاخري وكيفيه اختيار القالب المناسب لعمل شكل المنتج المناسب وصب الماده المناسبه 


_ثالثا:قسم الهندسه الصناعيه والتكاليف_

هذا القسم له علاقه اكثر بالحسابات والتكليف والحصول منظومه متكامله العناصر باقل التكاليف واعلي الجوده ويرتبط ذلك بقسم القياسات والجوده
ويدرس في هذا القسم العلاقه بين العامل والماكينه والمنتج وضمان سلامه الثلاث عناصر التي باستمرار تعمل كمنظومه مع بعضها حيث لا نستطيع فصل احد الاضلاع الثلاثه عن الاخر قلكي يظل المثلث متساوي االاضلاع يبدا هذا القسم بالتعامل مع الثلاثه بتوفير السلامه والصحه المهنيه للعامل والماكينه وتوفير اقل تكلفه للمنتج واعلي جوده ويدرس فيه كل مايؤثر علي اي من الاضلاع وكيفيه التعامل مع الاخطار الواقعه عليه وايضا يهتم بعمل دراسات الجدوي لاي منشاه والاستفاده الكبري من اقل عنصر موجود بالمنظومه

_رابعا:قسم القياسات وضبط الجوده_

وهذا القسم الذي يميز به مهندس الانتاج عن اي تخصص اخر لانه قسم ذو طبيعه خاصه وتعامله فقط مع المنتج قبل واثناء وبعد خروجه كاممنتج يباع ويتم دراسه المنتج الخارج النهائي وعلاقته بالسوق والمستهلك

ومهندس الانتاج في هذا القسم يتعامل مع المنتج ويعمل له مراقبه قبل تشغيله علي خط الانتتاج(خامات)واثناء تشغيله وبعد تشغيله وبعد خروجه للسوق من خلال السوق يعرف الافضل والاحسن ويبدا في تطوير نفسه وتطوير منتجه ليصل به لاعلي جوده واقل تكلف

ايضا هذا القسم يعلم كيفيه التعامل مع اجهزه القياس المختلفه المستخدمه بصوره مستمره لاي مهندس ويرتبط هذا القسم بجميع الاقسام الاخري لانه بمثابه الميكروسكوب الذي من خالاله نكتشف الاخطاء ونطور للاحسن

_خامسا؛قسم التصميم الهندسي_

وفيه يتم دراسه الاحمال المختلفه ومركباتها واختيار الماده المعينه للوظيفه المعينه وايضا اختيار شكل الجزء الذي يحمل عليه الاحمال ودراسه هذه الاحمال وتوقعات عمر الجزء كام سنه وبعد فتره كام من خلال اختبار هذا الجزء علي الاحمال التي سيتعرض لها في الواقع وفعليا 

ودراسه برامج الصيانه وخطط الصيانه الختلفه لكل جزء من المعده ودراسه الضوضاء الناتجه منها او الاصوات الغير معتاده ومعرفه العيب وتحليله سواء بالطرق التحليليه او الاحصائيه ومعالجه هذه العيوب باختيار عناصر احسن كاتغير الماده مثلا او تغير الظروف التي تعمل بها المعده وعمل برامج مختلفه لصيانه الاجزاء كل حسب وظيفته 



_اتممت بحمد الله وفضله وارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصل ولو معلومه بسيطه جدا ابتغاء فضل الله ورحمته واتمني من لديه اي اضافه ان يزيدنا لينفع به غيره علي فكره التقسيم ده بجامعه الاسكندريه ولا اعرف هل يوجد اختلاف عن الجامعات الاخري ام لا من لديه اي اضافات ارجو ان يزيدنا بهاااا_


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يناير 2010)

مشكورة مهندسة عبير على هذا التوضيح ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله م عبد الناصر


----------



## محمد بن عايض (27 يناير 2010)

مشكورة على التوضيح


----------



## ت ت ت (30 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور وما قصرت بصراحه جمييل ورائع
وخاصة اني باخر سنة بالهندسة وانت بصراااحة فتحت فسي على اني كنت متظايق من هالقسم
لكن والله كبر بعيني هالقسم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة مهندسه عبير 
والموضوع للتثبيت 
وهناك مواضيع تم مناقشة بعض النقاط الخاصة بقسم الإنتاج 
أحببت إضافة روابطها هنا





مهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج!!!!! ‏(



1234567) 








ما هى وظيفة مهندس انتاج !!! ممكن اعرف !!!!





تعريف هندسة الانتاج


----------



## احمد مفتاح (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا....................................................:77::77::77::75::75:


----------



## eng .magda (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة جدا على الموضوع وعلى فكرة انا قسم انتاج واخر سنه فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## semba2010 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا مهندسه عبير
جزاكي الله عنا خيرا 
اختي.


----------



## احمد ابايزيد (22 فبراير 2010)

_مشكور وزادك الله علما وتوضعا وبارك الله فيك اخوك في الله/ احمدابايزيد_


----------



## waelmd (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ونرجو المزيد عن قسم رقابة الجودة


----------



## ود الشبيلية (2 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندسه عبير علي الموضوع الرائع مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن يختلف الامر من جامعة الى اخرى ومن بلدالى اخر ففي 

الجامعة التكنلوجية في العراق يتكون اقسم من الاختصاصات التالية 
1ـ فرع هندسة الانتاج 2ـ فرع هندسة المعادن 3ـ فرع الهندسة الصناعية
وتشمل دراستنا جميع الاختصاصات التي ذكرتيها مع اضافة مناهج الاختصاص لكل فرع


----------



## faerrd (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو ولك التوفيق من القلب الى القلب


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرا على هذا التوضيح الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

مشكورة مهندسة عبير على هذا التوضيح ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## م.علي عصام علي (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة عبير
لكن:
هذه الفروع في هندسة الانتاج ليست عامة لجميع اقسام الانتاج في الجامعات العربية و الاوربية 
ففي الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد يكون قسم الانتاج عام يتضمن المناهج الدراسية الخاصة بالتشكيل و التشغيل و كافة الفروع المذكورة ضمن الاقسام التي ذكرتها مهندسة عبير.
و على كل حال اكرر شكري للمهندسة عبير على هذا التوضيح
مهندس الانتاج:علي عصام


----------



## almsaferr (7 أبريل 2010)

كل الشكر والامتنان على المعلومات القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
(مع تحفظي على بعض الاخطاء اللغوية والإملائية) كل الشكر لك مرة اخرى


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (12 أبريل 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــعــــلومات قيمة


----------



## سعد محمود مبارك (16 أبريل 2010)

كلام جميل و مبسط الى حد بعيد


----------



## سليم الطراب (19 أبريل 2010)

أختي العزيزة المهندسة عبير : فتح الله عليك بأنوار الهداية وجعلك الله ناطقة بالحق ، أبارك لك هذا البيان ، مهندس عتيق ، ظاهره الحراريات ، وباطنه الإنتاج ، والسلام


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين اخواني علي الاطراء والكلمات العطره التي اثلجت صدري


----------



## فــــزّاع (2 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية على الاضافات


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندسة عبير ع المعلومات .. لدينا في الجامعة التكنولوجية في العراق قسم هندسة الإنتاج والمعادن ..أول مرحلتين يدرس الطالب كل ما يتعلق بالإنتاج والمعادن ويتعرف على أنواع اللحام والخراطة والسباكة والحدادة وطرق التصنيع وكيفية إستخلاص الحديد وأنواع الحديد مع دراسة التراكيب البلورية لأنواع المعادن..وفي المرحتين الثالثة والرابعة ينفصل إختصاص الإنتاج عن المعادن وحسب علمي أضيف إختصاص جديد هو الليزر ..والدراسة النظرية مقرونة مع العملي ..هذا الفرق.


----------



## ئارام سمير (26 مايو 2010)

الى م عبير عبدالرحمن بعدالتحية....
ارجو تزويدي ب(جداول المتعلقة بجهاز راس التقسيم للماكنة التفريز ولكي مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن زايد (1 يونيو 2010)

والله انك رهيييبه , بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر اليتيم (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

اخواني لو سمحتو انا طالب كويتي ادرس بالكويت و انا الحين ادرس دبلوم ميكانيكا انتاج شهادة دبلوم ( فني) وان شاء الله اكمل شهادة بكالريوس ميكانيكا انتاج بمصر ولكن عندي سؤال ؟؟؟

انا حصلتلي اني ادرس هندسه طيران شهاده بكالريوس .... ابي بكل جدية تنصحوني اكمل هندسه انتاج او هندسه طيران ارجو الافاده يا اخوان لأني محتاج لكم واجد وما عندي احد أساله غيركم ... هندسه طيران ؟ أم هندسه انتاج ؟
ومشكورين


----------



## Eng.Embaby (14 يوليو 2010)

thank u too much


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على توضيح اقسام هندسة الانتاج والتصمصيم الميكانيكى للاخوة الاعضاء
وجزاااااااااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم الاول (21 يوليو 2010)

اختي الكريمة ، هل هندسة التصنيع ( Manufacturing Engineering ) هي جزء من هندسة الانتاج. كذلك اتمنى ان تفيديني بموجز عن اختصاصات ومجالات هندسة التصنيع. وشكرا مقدما


----------



## ابراهيم الاول (23 يوليو 2010)

ابراهيم الاول قال:


> اختي الكريمة ، هل هندسة التصنيع ( manufacturing engineering ) هي جزء من هندسة الانتاج. كذلك اتمنى ان تفيديني بموجز عن اختصاصات ومجالات هندسة التصنيع. وشكرا مقدما


 يا جماعة احد يرد على اسئلتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وضاح الساري (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور استاذتي العزيزه على هذه الموسوعه العلميه الرائعه


----------



## Ahmedazizo (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورة يابنت عمي علي هذه المعلومة المفيده جزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## mohamed shmran (17 أغسطس 2010)

*دكتوراه*

السلام عليكم
اني مهندس انتاج حاصل على ماجستير انتاج (تشكيل المعادن)ارغب باكمال الدكتوراه في نفس التخصص في احدى جامعات بريطانيا اوامريكا ارجوا من لديه معلومات عن اي جامعة في هذين البلدين تدرس هذا الاختصاص واي معلومات اخرى يرجى ارسال رسالة لي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جاسم (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## issatuma (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة عبير على هذا الشرح المختصر والكافي


----------



## creative eng (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكي الله خبرا ودي فعلا اهم الاقسام جوه القسم


----------



## eng_teto75 (7 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## حسين222 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## super genius (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على الموضوع 
هل هندسة الانتاج هي هندسة التصنيع؟


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanks a lot


----------



## ئه ندازيار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً للمهندسة عبير على هذا التوضيح ،الحقيقة أنا مهندس خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية في العراق (هندسة ميكانيك) أختصاص (أنتاج)،اسم الكلية (كلية هندسة الأنتاج و المعادن) ،وفيها ثلاث اختصاصات هي (الانتاج وتحتاج الدرجة الاعلى ،المعادن ثانيا،الهندسة الصناعية ثالثا) وبما أن الكلام عن هندسة الانتاج فالاقسام الخمسة كلها داخلة ضمن الاختصاصات التي ذكرتها في هندسة الانتاج والمعادن (الجامعة التكنولوجية)،تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_thank you for ever_


----------



## sajjadalsafy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابراهيم هادي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جميل جدا


----------



## محمد أسامة خ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وأدخلك وسيع جنانه


----------



## أبو حلاوة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك ايضا تخصص اللحام وفيه يتم دراسة اساليب اللحام المختلفة وما هى السبائك التى تقبل اللحام بأسلوب معين،وايضا يهتم هذا الفرع بدراسة اسلوب قطع المعادن والفلزات باللهب وطبعا هو يختلف عن اسلوب قطع المعادن بالماكينات(تشغيل المعادن)


----------



## ودعبدالجبار (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا" علي المعلومات القيمة عن هندسة الانتاج


----------



## ام لين (23 يناير 2011)

مشكورة على التوضيح


----------



## المهندس ناصح (25 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك
احسن الله اليك
موضوع مفيد جدا
_


----------



## mohammed abdelwhap (25 يناير 2011)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله جد مشكور على هذا الموضوع موضوع هادف وياخوانا كترو ن المواضيع دى للفائده العامه ونحن كمان ما بنقصر انشالله جزاك الله خيرا.._


----------



## mohammed abdelwhap (25 يناير 2011)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله جد مشكور على هذا الموضوع موضوع هادف وياخوانا كترو ن المواضيع دى للفائده العامه ونحن كمان ما بنقصر انشالله جزاك الله خيرا.._:82::16::15:


----------



## اديب خزمة (26 يناير 2011)

جوزيتي خيرا


----------



## drash (10 فبراير 2011)

*اسأل.الله.ان.يجزيك.خيرا.بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه بس فى حديث عن الرسول(صلى.الله.عليه.وسلم)والحديث فيما معناه ان عندما يموت ابن ادم ينقطع عمله الا ثلاث علما ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعوا له او صدقة جاريه *


----------



## الصناعي11 (19 فبراير 2011)

سمعت بعض الدكاترة يقول ان هندسة الانتاج هي نفسها هندسة صناعية ونضم التصنيع ماريكم ارجو الاجابة


----------



## مجتبي علي احمد (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسه عبير 
لقد فتحتي عيني علي ميكانيكا الانتاج لاني السنه الجايه راح اتخصص انتاج انشاء الله


----------



## صقرالجديان555 (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## فرمان عثمان (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله على هذا الوضيح ماهي دور مهندس الانتاج


----------



## eng ayosh (3 مارس 2011)

thanks w ad3yly a5oshow lany 7abah awy


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا على المعلومات الجميله


----------



## mondey122 (30 مارس 2011)

قسم قوى ومهم لكل الصناعات
وموضوع اجمل 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## mohammedsa3ed (12 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## FARHAN122 (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوره كنت اتسال عن هذا النوع من انواع الهندسه 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Eng. M.ElAshry (10 مايو 2011)

الموضوع رائع ، جزاك الله خيراً م/ عبير
قسم الانتاج بكلية هندسة الاسكندرية هو الرائد بالجامعات المصرية والعربية جميعاً 
أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## (cia) (2 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك بعنف على الموضوع


----------



## lion1234 (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذع المعلومات ولكني ابحث عن طريقة كلفنة المقاطع الحديدية بالزنك ياستخدام الغمر وليس بالطلاء الكهربائي اذا تكرمت ... مع الشكر


----------



## متعب البقمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية أختي عبير على التوضيح ....رمضان كريم


----------



## deroo (6 سبتمبر 2011)

gmeeeeel gzaky allah 5eeer


----------



## passenger25 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

_لك الود والاحترام مهندسه عبير 
على المعلومات الهامه فى قسم الانتاج 
وبالمناسبه انا مدير انتاج 
_​


----------



## مهندس - محترف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

و هل يعمل مهندس تصميم انتاج علي تصميم محركات مثلاً ؟


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ya raab aw3dna


----------



## جعفر البوهلالة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تقسم هندسة الإنتاج في العراق إلى أقسام أخرى عير تلك الأٌسام وهي
1. هندسة الإنتاج
2. هندسة المعادن
3. الهندسة الصناعية
4. هندسة المواد
وفي الفترة الأخيرة جعل قسم هندسة المواد قسماً مستقلاً عن هندسة الإنتاج وفتحت أقسام أخرى منها هندسة اللحام وهندسة القوالب والعدد وغيرها من الٌأقسام في العراق


----------



## $eng.nesma$ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندسه


----------



## عبدالرحمن ميرغني (29 ديسمبر 2011)

عاوزبحث عن الكامات (الحدبات) والتوابع باسرع ما يمكن


----------



## مهندس كريم العراقي (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا مهندسه عبير ع الموضوع وفقك الله 
انا مهندس انتاج ومعادن خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية في العراق سنة 1992 واقسام هندسة الانتاج والمعادن هي مايلي:-
1- هندسة الانتاج
ب- هندسة المعادن
ج- الهندسة الصناعية
وعام 1992 اندمجت هذه الاختصاصات بقسم واحد ماعدى قسم المواد يدرس في قسم اخر مستقل 
وكل قسم او اختصاص يتطرق بما ذكرتي اعلاه بجامعه الاسكندرية لكن هنالك عندكم توسعات اكثر بالمواد
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## إEng.EiSsA (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا مهندسة عبير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم ابراه (30 يونيو 2012)

نشكركم على هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## القناص الماهر (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووور واتمنى من الله التوفيق 
بس هناااك سؤال في غاية الاهميه


----------



## القناص الماهر (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن سؤال للمهندس العراقي


----------



## ahmed HAMZA REDSEA (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مهندس كريم العراقي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا .......
رجاءا من لدية معلومات عن كيفية تشغيل مكائن الجدل بانواعها لمعرفة احتساب الخطوة للجدل والتجميع والتسليح عن تصنيع الكيبلات
4×6ملم2 و 4×10ملم2 و 4×16ملم2 من بداية السحب لغاية الانتاج النهائي بعزلها بغلاف من pvc واهم شيء هو تعزيز الاجابة بجداول وحسابات طريقة احتساب الخطوة بالتوافق مع نوع الجدل وكيرات سرع الكير بوكس للجدل وكذلك التجميع والتسليح واي معلومات اخرى يمكن ان يحتاجها مهندس الانتاج لتصنيع الكيبلات واكون مشكورا لكم رجاءا انا بانتظار ردودكم*


----------



## Muataz teto (11 يناير 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندسة وبالتوفيق لك دوما


----------



## voooo566 (22 يناير 2013)

ياجماعة لو حد هنا مهندس جودة او انتاج يبلغني بس مش عارفه التواصل هيتم ازاي ؟
ده مصنع في برج العرب بالاسكندرية مصنوعات غذائية طالبين مهندسين ضروري


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (23 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## بشير التركي (18 يونيو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sara hesham (1 أغسطس 2013)

طب لو انا حابه اخد كورس فى رقابه جوده الانتاج ممكن اخده فين ياريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## محمد الأشمونى (15 يوليو 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نظرا لكثره التسؤالات عن معني قسم هندسه االانتاج ساحاول جاهده باذن الله ان ابسط الصوره عن هذا القسم بكلمات بسيطه موجزه مختصره عن القسم من حيث اقسامه المختلفه ووظيفه كل قسم ومن يجد اي اضافه لديه لتبسيط الامر اكثر فليتفضل بوضع مالديه من معلومات*

*اولا قسم هندسه الانتاج هو احد اقسام الهندسه الميكانيكيه وينقسم نفسه الي قسمين*
*1-التصميم الميكانيكى*
*أ‌- **تصميم الماكينات*
*ب‌- **المنظومات الديناميكية و الإهتزازات*
*ج- ميكانيكا الهياكل و تحليل الإنهيار*

*2-الإنتاج و المواد + مقدمة للهندسة الصناعية*
*أ‌- **تشغيل المعادن*
*ب‌- **تشكيل المعادن*
*ج- سباكة المعادن*
*د- تكنولوجيا اللحام*
*هـ- المواد الهندسية (البنيه و الاختبارات و القياسات)*
*و- الهندسة الصناعية (بحوث العمليات و الإقتصاد الهندسى و الجودة و .....)*



*اتممت بحمد الله وفضله وارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصل ولو معلومه بسيطه جدا ابتغاء فضل الله ورحمته علي فكره التقسيم ده بجامعه القاهرة ويوجد اختلاف كبير عن الجامعات الاخري** فهناك فرق بين*
*· **تصميم و انتاج*
*· **انتاج*
*· **هندسة التصنيع *
*· **الهندسة الصناعية و الإنتاج*
*· **أما الهندسة الصناعية بهذا المسمى شيء آخر لا ينتمى إلى الميكانيكا الإ من بعيد حسب التوصيف الأمريكي للتخصصات الهندسية وينصب إهتمامة الأساسى على الجوانب التنظيمية و المالية و الإدارية على العكس من ميكانيكا الإنتاج اهتمامة الأكبر على الجوانب الفنية .*


----------



## hany hakim (23 أكتوبر 2014)

وفيه ايضا قسم علم المواد


----------



## kh93lil (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يعافيك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكورة على التوضيح


----------



## Nabil Adam Idris (5 يوليو 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------

